# 3 weeks



## haviris (Jun 9, 2009)

We've made it 3 weeks! (3 1/2 now) So thought it was time for new pics! First pic is 2 weeks. I really don't see alot of changes in her right now, I'm sure she's getting bigger, I can see it especially when I look from above, her neck is thicker, but I thought I could look back at earlier pics and it would be so obvious and it's not!

It's not been all smooth sailing, she had a joint infection, you can see her shaved leg. She's quite full of it though! She gets these bursts of energy and runs around like a mad cow! She escaped yesterday, Mom said she was out so went out to find her, she was going through the fence where my steer looked abit annoyed w/ her, once she got in, she flipped her tail over her back and took off, running laps and figure 8's around the other cows, who were all very currious about who this was! Especially the other calves, trying to check her out, but she was to busy and completely oblivious (thought she might be freaked out to have them all rushing at her, but no). Looks like it's time to start halter breaking, so much better for my back then trying to guide her back to her pen.

Another thing that had me abit shocked, one of my goats is feeding her! I let her nurse when she was a few days old when I had them on the milk stand, but didn't like not knowing how much she was eating (and don't want her bumping their udders). So I move her when I milk, (plus most the goats weren't to thrilled w/ her). But then my doe LoneStar jumps up on the milk stand and stays while she nurses (don't think she's trying to mother her, just likes to treats and feed she gets on the stand). Then yesterday Lonestar is just standing there (on the ground) and letting her nurse. This is a nigerian dwarf, so we're talking looow to the ground.

So sorry that was so long, just like to share! I forgot how fun bottle babies are!


----------



## Rence (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww, she's adorable!

I'd love to see a picture of her nursing from a goat. 

I was thinking about separating my cow from her lil bull calf overnight, and keeping him with the goats while they're separated. I wonder if he'll end up nursing from a goat...

Anyways, she's gorgeous. What's her name? And yes, slap a goat halter on that baby and start lead training her


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

I too would love to see a pic of her nursing from the goat.  

She looks like she is doing well. Her joint infection probably has held her back some as she is putting energy into fighting it instead of growing so, that maybe why your not seeing the growth you expected.

Put the rope halter on her and start training, if that is what you intend. The smaller they are when you start the easier it is on you. If she fights, you can hook her onto the back of a tractor and as slow as you can go and watching carefully, gently pull her. *Don't drag.* If she refuses to walk just keep the rope tight and let her step forward then repeat. This will save on your body and yet teach her to walk with the forward pressure on the halter.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 10, 2009)

I think she looks real good!

But I'm also old and half blind, I think you should send her to me so I can get a better look at her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> I think she looks real good!
> 
> But I'm also old and half blind, I think you should send her to me so I can get a better look at her!


You just like her big floppy ears!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 10, 2009)

she is growing real good.an she is filling out nicely.


----------



## haviris (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry thewife, I think she is very happy here, and doesn't want to leave.

Her name is Drama, I should have taken my camera w/ me today, it's really funny to see, and she's knows which one is "her" goat! Although I've seen her check the other black doe a few times, who quickly puts herself on the other side of the fence. Tomarrow I will try to get a pic, it's not going to be easy, the goat wants to follow me so it's hard to get far enough away.

I'm going to start working on the halter breaking, mostly she'll probably be moved w/ the other cows, but I think it will be a good for her to know in case it's needed (my other cow isn't exactly halter broke (not very well anyway), but she does know what a halter is, and using it has come in handy).

Anyway, I think she is doing good, hopefully we've gotten past the joint infection, and she can grow big and strong! And continue entertaining me!


----------



## username taken (Jun 12, 2009)

Havirus, cute calf, but nothing will ruin a goat's udder faster than letting a calf drink off it. I've seen way too many ruined does that people have been using to feed calves by making them stand on a milk stand or bale of hay so the calf can feed. 

Much much better to milk the doe out and bottle it to the calf


----------



## haviris (Jun 12, 2009)

I'M not feeding the calf off the goat, the goats are being milked, this goat is feeding her on her own. They are not penned together, the goat can come and go. The calf is getting half and half replacer and goats milk (that we milk out and feed her).


----------



## username taken (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I did get that, but I would be separating them so the calf gets no opportunity to suck on the goats. I've seen too many good does ruined by calves, one way or another


----------

